# catfish creek tropical fish hatchery??



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

anyone familiar with this group. The 404 pet paradise store in Newmarket gets their tropical fish from there.
I did a Google search but turned up no information other than they have some solar power!
Sorry id this is not in the right section.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes, I am familiar with Catfish Creek Hatchery and know the owner/operators.

They moved to a newly built facility a few years ago down near London in St. Thomas.
This is their third location, they get bigger each time, but I think they are at their ideal size now


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

What kind of tropical fish do they breed? Or they are like NAFB that only retail


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

Tetras, platies, cichlids, mollies.
You can ask Zenins as he knows more about them. I suspect they retail to stores.Don't know for sure.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

They did a talk at our club a couple of years ago, breed egglayers many types. They are just a wholesale outlet that supplies most fish stores in southern ontario, will not sell to the public and don't provide any info to the public.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

I am glad they are "local". 
Some stores get the fish from Asia and they tend not to be very healthy.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Would be an amazing and very educational place for a tour 
Wonder if this could be arranged ?


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Would be an amazing and very educational place for a tour
> Wonder if this could be arranged ?


Our club went on a tour shortly after they opened.
They were at maybe 25% capacity at that time because they were still moving livestock from their previous location.
I would imagine that they are now nearer to full capacity.
We combined a visit to Moore's Water Gardens in Port Stanley to make a day trip during July.
They are just over an hour from Kitchener, so it would be 2 hours one way from the GTA.
You could call them to try to set something up, but I don't think they will sell you any fish ...


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

zenins said:


> Our club went on a tour shortly after they opened.
> They were at maybe 25% capacity at that time because they were still moving livestock from their previous location.
> I would imagine that they are now nearer to full capacity.
> We combined a visit to Moore's Water Gardens in Port Stanley to make a day trip during July.
> ...


Thanks I will inquire with them 
Not looking to buy, just thought that it might be a fascinating visit


----------

